

Ask HN: Your thoughts on Lisp, and how stable is Arc? - evanrmurphy

I was inspired by some of Paul Graham's essays to start exploring Lisp, and I'm so glad I have. Even after just walking through one tutorial, it seems clear to me that Lisp (and functional programming in general?) has big advantages over Python, Perl, C++ and Java - the languages I've been using. The most surprising thing so far: after getting used to the idea of S-expressions, <i>I feel more at home with Lisp than with traditional-syntax languages</i>.<p>I want to start using Lisp in my own projects whenever I can. I've started with Common Lisp because it seems like the incumbent dialect for all-purpose programming. Though really attracted to Arc, I've gathered it's still relatively unstable, is this accurate? (If yes, I may still get involved with the community development.) Any other comments for a new Lisp programmer or about Lisp in general?
======
brehaut
Have you checked out Clojure, the current Lisp de Jour? It brings with it bags
of advanced from all over the place and a healthy dollop of pragmatism.

The language is very young (2 years) but has a very active community.

~~~
hga
Here's an annotated list of Clojure introductory material and tutorials:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1033503>

~~~
evanrmurphy
Thank you both.

